
Climate crisis, shown directly on power plant, in guerrilla projection - tobr
https://cdm.link/2019/08/climate-crisis-laser-projection/
======
eloff
Brilliant. I'm not a big art fan, but this really grabs me. I take my hat off
to the people behind this.

~~~
zajio1am
Considering that organization behind this (Greenpeace) is also protesting
against nuclear energy, the most realistic alternative to fossil energy, i
will not take my hat off.

~~~
aplummer
That’s not the most realistic alternative to fossil energy. The most realistic
option would be the cheapest, renewables and storage.

~~~
zajio1am
Storage for renewables is realistic for hour-to-hour and max day-to-day
fluctuations. But in central europe (like where the power plant from the
article is located) solar power production during winter is about 15 % of
summer values. You cannot reasonably store electricity for whole season.

~~~
akvadrako
Storage isn't yet realistic for whole-day fluctuations. Current capital costs
are about $200/kWh. Daily global energy use is about 400 TWh. That would be an
80000 trillion dollar battery.

That number is so outrageous it's basically infinite. Even if the whole world
focused on building a battery to supply a single country for a single day we'd
run out of materials and land (batteries aren't small).

The only hope for energy storage is 100000x cost reductions.

------
techrich
kinda pathetic the levels they will stoop to, to make the point.

~~~
alx_hghs
We’re heading straight over a cliff and instead of debating how to solve the
problem we’re debating how to even talk about the problem. How is that
productive?

